# Toto Aquia with concealed trap install



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I had to install two of these today. What a pita. 

For those of you who have never installed one of these, they have a special flange (which I like to call a "space flange" because it's out this world) which bolts to the floor flange. the wc is then dropped into the flange and anchored to another bracket that I screwed into the floor...confusing I know.

Anyways, after following the manufacturer instructions, he wc wobbles like a boat. Ended up having to silicone around toilets. What do you guys do?

Sent from my iPod touch using PlumbingZone


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Been there, done that, Sucks!!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> Been there, done that, Sucks!!


 
They have some weight to them


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, they aren't fun especially if you think it's a regular W/C install when you arrive on site.......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've set hundreds of these -- Push down on the front of the bowl and shim it until it doesn't wobble anymore and then caulk it to the floor.

Piece of cake.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yeah, they aren't fun especially if you think it's a regular W/C install when you arrive on site.......


Yeah that has happened to me once or twice. Show up and find that can upset your day! I always charge a lot more to set


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yeah that has happened to me once or twice. Show up and find that can upset your day! I always charge a lot more to set


Toto's are my #1 recommended WC -- Showing up and finding out it isn't a Toto is what wrecks my day.:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I tend to prefer the Totos too but the Aquia's that I've set have an even different "space" flange than that! Bolts to the flange with the opening facing away from the wall. The bowls are rear discharge and you set these little plastic blocks on either side, set bowl on floor and push towards wall to set it. Screws from either side go in horizontally into the weirdass plastic blocks to anchor the whole thing. Not my fave but can set one as fast as a conventional style.

Interesting. I'll post pics next install.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Aquia II dual flush in my basement, heavy SOB bowl weighs more than a standard one piece but this must be the Aquia III, looks like a PITA.., but mo MONEY:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

suzie said:


> I have the Aquia II dual flush in my basement, heavy SOB bowl weighs more than a standard one piece but this must be the Aquia III, looks like a PITA.., but mo MONEY:yes:


Toto's are just brilliant out of the box.

I do everything I can to steer my Customers towards this line of product.

Installation can be a bit tricky, but once it's set it's pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree, best toilets on the market. I install these brand of toilets for a contractor that feels the same way as me about them, about 2-3 a month. 

Hands down, best tank style flush.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got Gerber and Toto and I far prefer the Gerber.

The Toto is a Drake and doesn't have the silly plastic junk underneath, but still . . .

If the fill valve needs replaced, it has to be the special version of Korky because the standard one doesn't refill enough into the bowl. And if it doesn't refill enough into the bowl the toilet Will Not Flush.

That, and the finish inside the bowl was junk. We have hard water and the thing is uncleanable, as if the porcelain was really thin. No problems with the Gerber Avalanche - the bowl is smooth, unlike the Toto, which has a fold in the bowl right at the waterline to make it even more difficult to clean the bowl. 

Any standard fill valve will work on the Gerber. VMax for the Toto.

Well, it looks kind of nice on the outside. I guess that's something.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

We install alot of the Drakes and Carusoe's. Basic toilet for not a huge price and they work really well. You can also order them with the "Sanigloss" or whatever glazing. It's additional in cost but nothing sticks to it. Don't know why they don't just use that on all their products and charge the extra $15 or so per unit but whatever.

Fill valves, the 400A Fluidmaster works just fine but the flapper and flush ass'y are Toto's. Gotta use their stuff on that.


----------

